# [GUIDE] About prototype Lumia devices



## hikari_calyx (Oct 28, 2017)

If you accidently got a prototype Lumia device with an abnormal firmware installed, you can't use Nokia Care Suite to flash it.

Here's the characteristics of a typical Lumia prototype devices:
1. "proto.nokia.com" or "proto.microsoft.com" printed on the screen.
2. "PROTOTYPE, Property of Nokia" or "PROTOTYPE, Property of Microsoft Mobile" and something else engraved on the back cover.
3. IMEI started from 0044.
4. Lots of output info on the splash screen when booting up phone.
5. "Not for Resale" on the bottom left corner when entering OS.
6. Lots of Apps starting from letter "z", such as "zNocenter", "zBattInfo", "zFeedbackHub".
7. App "Field Medic" included.
8. The splash screen is neither Microsoft nor Nokia nor Network Carrier logo.
9. Boot into MMOS directly, in other words, the interface has a Microsoft logo on it, with some info of firmware revision, and the text "Modem offline" or "RF inactive" or something.
10. Boot into Recovery mode directly without pressing Volume Up, in other words, the interface has a white cog and a lightning.
11. Back cover has few opened hole for testing purposes.

What if you got one?

1. If it's finally released on market, you can install retail firmware into it with this command:

thor2 -mode uefiflash -ffufile <path_to_ffu_file> *-skip_signature_check -skip_id_check* -do_full_nvi_update -do_factory_reset -reboot

This command can be only used on prototype devices. 
You can't use flashing command for retail devices on prototype devices and vice versa.

But, please make full emmc dump with dd command before flashing to prevent from flight mode loop because of baseband. If the baseband has serious problems, after you flash retail firmware on a prototype device, you'll get a flight mode loop, and the IMEI is probably started from "86483-".

2. If it's a cancelled device such as McLaren, Honjo, you can't install retail firmware for any similar devices on it.

3. If the prototype device is really early, the specification is probably different from retail device, for example, some earlier Lumia 920 prototype with Windows Phone 7 button doesn't have as much storage space as retail have.

4. Some prototype devices has their defects because of design, for example, Lumia 636 B2 has a defect that you can't recharge your phone directly, or the emmc will get locked to read-only state, because some capacitors that exists on retail devices are missing.

5. Prototype Lumia eMMCs are not as reliable as retail devices. They're really slow when you got them, and it's nearly impossible to make eMMC dump because the low transfer rate. Few of them are easily fried up.

6. Of course, you can salvage a part for your retail device's replacement, for example, the screen with "proto.nokia.com" or "proto.microsoft.com" printed.

7. DO NOT SEND YOUR PROTOTYPE DEVICE TO SERVICE CENTER IF THE MANUFACTURER HADN'T SOLD THEM IN PUBLIC PREVIOUSLY, OR THEY'LL TAKE YOUR PROTOTYPE DEVICE AWAY WITHOUT RETURN AND CHECK THE SOURCE OF YOUR PROTOTYPE DEVICE.


----------



## axter (Apr 28, 2019)

I have a Lumia 930 Prototype, but it was updated to insider firmware and was bricked. How can I fix it? I've never seen before something like your guide. Best regards.


----------



## uiqjirka (Apr 28, 2019)

Flash with WP Image Designer, WPinternals or Nokia Care Suite - dead flash


----------



## FieldTesterBR (May 7, 2019)

*Prototypes WP Microsoft*

Hello all !!! Please a need a help, I have many prototypes by microsoft: 
1 Lumia 950XL / HWID3030 / Build F3 DS RD / RM-1116 / Code 059X462
2 Lumia id334-2 / HWID1130 / Build B1 BRZ RD / RM-1151 / Code 059X2J7
2 Lumia 950 / HWID2161 / Build F2 ROW DS RD / RM-1118 / Code 059X038
1 Lumia ? / HWID2110 / Build F2 ROW RD / RM-1104 / Code 059X034
1 Lumia 640XL / HWID ? / RM-1065 / Code 059W7F5
1 Lumia id333-5/ HWID2020 / Build F2 BRZ DS RD / RM-1129 / Code 059W8F1 08/2015
1 Lumia id333-5/ HWID1020 / Build B1 BRZ / RM-1129 / Code 059W8F1

And I like change the all R&D Firmware to User final firmware, someone have any instructions to me change this SW...thanks a lot!!!


----------



## thinhx2 (May 20, 2019)

FieldTesterBR said:


> Hello all !!! Please a need a help, I have many prototypes by microsoft:
> 1 Lumia 950XL / HWID3030 / Build F3 DS RD / RM-1116 / Code 059X462
> 2 Lumia id334-2 / HWID1130 / Build B1 BRZ RD / RM-1151 / Code 059X2J7
> 2 Lumia 950 / HWID2161 / Build F2 ROW DS RD / RM-1118 / Code 059X038
> ...

Click to collapse



can you show picture of ? and id33x devices?


----------



## madb1lly (Jun 8, 2019)

hikari_calyx said:


> If you accidently got a prototype Lumia device with an abnormal firmware installed, you can't use Nokia Care Suite to flash it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi Hikari,
I have "accidentally" got a 950 proto F2. It seems to be running RTM software, i don't have any of these z- apps you list above or field medic.
Are there any issues I should be aware of with these? Can I reset it? 
Cheers


----------



## madb1lly (Jul 29, 2019)

madb1lly said:


> Hi Hikari,
> I have "accidentally" got a 950 proto F2. It seems to be running RTM software, i don't have any of these z- apps you list above or field medic.
> Are there any issues I should be aware of with these? Can I reset it?
> Cheers

Click to collapse



Hi @hikari_calyx, any chance you can get back to me on this?
I would like to test all the phone functions but the phone isn't recognised by Lumia Phone Test Application (it's know it's a Lumia 950 RM-1104, but won't test it). Do you know how to get LPTA to work with these prototypes or know an alternative method of testing all the phone functions easily?
Cheers


----------



## thinhx2 (Jul 30, 2019)

madb1lly said:


> Hi @hikari_calyx, any chance you can get back to me on this?
> I would like to test all the phone functions but the phone isn't recognised by Lumia Phone Test Application (it's know it's a Lumia 950 RM-1104, but won't test it). Do you know how to get LPTA to work with these prototypes or know an alternative method of testing all the phone functions easily?
> Cheers

Click to collapse



i have few prototype fw of 950 , if you device really is prototype. reply this comment. thank


----------



## madb1lly (Jul 30, 2019)

thinhx2 said:


> i have few prototype fw of 950 , if you device really is prototype. reply this comment. thank

Click to collapse



Hi @thinhx2, yes my 950 really is a prototype. It says Proto F2 on the inside sticker and the IMEI starts 00440. It says proto.microsoft.com on the front and Not for Resale on the boot screen.
Cheers


----------



## thinhx2 (Jul 30, 2019)

madb1lly said:


> Hi @thinhx2, yes my 950 really is a prototype. It says Proto F2 on the inside sticker and the IMEI starts 00440. It says proto.microsoft.com on the front and Not for Resale on the boot screen.
> Cheers

Click to collapse



My telegram: +84904399978 . you're welcome

---------- Post added at 03:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:41 PM ----------




madb1lly said:


> Hi @hikari_calyx, any chance you can get back to me on this?
> I would like to test all the phone functions but the phone isn't recognised by Lumia Phone Test Application (it's know it's a Lumia 950 RM-1104, but won't test it). Do you know how to get LPTA to work with these prototypes or know an alternative method of testing all the phone functions easily?
> Cheers

Click to collapse



Look like your proto flashed retail fw 
Full emmc backup of 950
https://mega.nz/#F!zCQGkawI!Iau0OKKY02HjXy2r56iW-Q


----------



## Ranomez (Aug 13, 2019)

Does anyone have a prototype firmware dump for Lumia 1320?


----------



## thinhx2 (Aug 13, 2019)

Ranomez said:


> Does anyone have a prototype firmware dump for Lumia 1320?

Click to collapse



You have 1320 prototype?


----------



## Ranomez (Aug 13, 2019)

thinhx2 said:


> You have 1320 prototype?

Click to collapse



I will buy one but it was already flashed to retail firmware without a dump.


----------



## thinhx2 (Aug 13, 2019)

Ranomez said:


> I will buy one but it was already flashed to retail firmware without a dump.

Click to collapse



Flashed retail firmware. ??????
Now it will same retail device ??? nothing special


----------



## Ranomez (Aug 13, 2019)

thinhx2 said:


> Flashed retail firmware.
> Now it will same retail device  nothing special

Click to collapse



Which is why I asked if anyone has a dump of the prototype firmware.


----------



## thinhx2 (Aug 13, 2019)

Ranomez said:


> Which is why I asked if anyone has a dump of the prototype firmware.

Click to collapse



1320 with original proto firmware hard to find now. Almost is reflashed retail firmware to resale


----------



## Ranomez (Aug 26, 2019)

thinhx2 said:


> 1320 with original proto firmware hard to find now. Almost is reflashed retail firmware to resale

Click to collapse



I have the 1320 now and I think I did a mistake, it was already on a retail firmware but updates failed to install so I flashed to a different FFU using the command in the OP and now... I seem to have lost mass storage mode although WPI says the bootloader is unlocked. 
I did make a full dump with Win32DiskImager before flashing the FFU so I do have the SBL3 needed to enable it again so I thought about trying to enable it again using the bootloader unlock option from WPI... Is WPI able to extract the SBL3 from the raw image of the device if I point it towards it for the SBL3 or do I have to first extract the SBL3 myself?


----------



## thinhx2 (Aug 27, 2019)

ranomez said:


> i have the 1320 now and i think i did a mistake, it was already on a retail firmware but updates failed to install so i flashed to a different ffu using the command in the op and now... I seem to have lost mass storage mode although wpi says the bootloader is unlocked.
> I did make a full dump with win32diskimager before flashing the ffu so i do have the sbl3 needed to enable it again so i thought about trying to enable it again using the bootloader unlock option from wpi... Is wpi able to extract the sbl3 from the raw image of the device if i point it towards it for the sbl3 or do i have to first extract the sbl3 myself?

Click to collapse



no.  . i not sure . i dont know which firmware installed on you phone.
Can you send me compressed file of your backup emmc file?
At the moment. NO SBL3 FOR 1320 .because all 1320 proto flashed retail. We need sbl3 from proto firmware to unlock for retail. If your backup file is prototype. It good


----------



## Ranomez (Aug 27, 2019)

thinhx2 said:


> no.  . i not sure . i dont know which firmware installed on you phone.
> Can you send me compressed file of your backup emmc file?
> At the moment. NO SBL3 FOR 1320 .because all 1320 proto flashed retail. We need sbl3 from proto firmware to unlock for retail. If your backup file is prototype. It good

Click to collapse



The firmware is retail but the SBL3 was still prototype on it before I messed around with it. 
Will send it in a few days when I get back home.


----------



## thinhx2 (Aug 27, 2019)

Ranomez said:


> The firmware is retail but the SBL3 was still prototype on it before I messed around with it.
> Will send it in a few days when I get back home.

Click to collapse



Thank ?


----------

